# Pantoloc?



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

I just visited the GI doc today for the first time and i think it went really well because he actually seemed concerned and he is going to try to figure out what's wrong with me so yah that's good. He gave me some Pantoloc to try because on my ultrasound they did see some acid reflux so i'm gonna give it a try and see what happens. I just wondered if anyone else has ever tried this drug and what kind of results that you had? I searched for it but didn't seem to come up with much so any info would be great. Thanks!


----------

